# Pulling a trailer and SunPass BS



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I have always wondered that. A commercial lawn friend once told me that they have to register if pulling regular but for the couple times a month that I do it that I didn't need to. Guess I will have to go on Sunpass and see what I should do.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Some years ago SunPass (bless their pointy heads...) contacted me and I was told that I'd have to register my pickup as a two axle vehicle since I was towing a single axle trailer almost daily... I complied and the only problem is that I get charged as though I'm towing when all I'm doing is driving my truck without the skiff attached... Their game - their rules and I learned to live with it. I've long thought about getting a second transducer to keep handy for those days when I'm not towing - but for me -it's not that big a deal... 

Once you come to their attention that's how it rolls (at least for me - I'm towing my skiff 20,000+ miles a year now for most of the last 24 years...). It's a hassle - but for me it's just another business expense come tax time...

Hope this helps. If it were me I'd contact them (with a beverage of some kind handy....) and comply with however they want you to go. Remember that whoever you talk to won't exactly know what to do so be patient.... 

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have a transponder as well and recently used it in a rental. Got my credit card bill and was billed double for the tolls. Called rental car toll customer assistance (separate office, if that tells you anything) and they are researching it after I provided my SunPass statement. Going on 3 weeks and still no resolution. 

I also called SunPass directly one time to complain about the simple 4 digit password format they use. The IT guy told me that was industry standard? Pretty sure the Dark World hackers wouldn't have any trouble cracking it. 

Don't you just love government bureaucrats?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Padre said:


> I have been pulling my skiff on a trailer for years through SunPass tolls. My truck has a sunpass and all my cars are linked to that same Sunpass so even if they go through without the transponder, they still charge my account. For years, I have just pulled my trailer behind my truck and they charged for the extra axil. Today, I got a bill for $104 for the past 2 months that my trailer went through Sunpass (being pulled by my truck) and the trailer tag wasn't linked to my account. Never gotten that before. All of a sudden it is an issue. And my next door neighbor got one today too. Anybody else getting this? And to try and fight it means I will waste my time on the phone for hours. It is easier to pay the $104 and they know it. God, I love our government.


If they were able to locate you to send you the charges, they should have be able to find your account and charge for the extra axle just as easily. What a PITA. Pay them in nickels.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

SOME (maybe all?) of the tolls on FL highways are run by a private company. They are really terrible at it. I get billed all the time for money they blatantly took out. I have to print out a .pdf file with the withdrawals from my transponder confirming the time/date/location and then they finally remove it from your bill. It is so bad that at one point Gov. DeSantis had to suspend the entire toll system. I don't believe that it is fixed yet.

https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...s-fees-penalties-for-sunpass-users-until-june


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I registered my trailer with Sunpass and have had no issues at all. Truck gets billed and so does my trailer. Never had been a problem going south or west.

Anyone ever try turning their lights off when going thru the toll in the dark? hhmmmm


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

tailchaser16 said:


> I registered my trailer with Sunpass and have had no issues at all. Truck gets billed and so does my trailer. Never had been a problem going south or west.
> 
> Anyone ever try turning their lights off when going thru the toll in the dark? hhmmmm


In college we used to have someone ride in the bed of the truck and cover up the license plate with a magazine when going through them. I never tried turning lights off though.


----------



## Kevin Booker (May 25, 2016)

I am getting these same invoices all of a sudden. They said my transponder might not be working but I think all of the ones I’ve gotten I’ve been when I’ve been trailering the boat.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Out of all the government agencies that we deal with, Sunpass has to be the easiest. Just call them and they usually fix the issue. Their customer service has always been good to me. I was driving from Tavernier to Boca Raton for work over a two year period. Some times in my truck, some times in another vehicle with no sunpass. They would send me a toll by tag letter, which was quite a bit more than if I used my Sunpass. I would call them and have them add the charges to my Sunpass account minus the extra charges, and it wasn't an issue.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

True story Ft Myers to Cape Coral 2 of the 3 bridges have sun pass tolls I was following a crotch rocket with a guy driving and his girl on the back.I have a transponder on my truck so I go thru the express lane so said biker runs thru the express lane in front of me she turns around lifts the tag on the bike and flicks off the camera big chuckle from me as too much money stealing going on as it is. I would contact the news something similar happened down here I think the guy had better luck with the news contacting them than he had. Hope you get this resolved.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

https://www.photoblocker.com/

Problem solved


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> https://www.photoblocker.com/
> 
> Problem solved


That's a definite traffic stop in Florida anything over your tags getting you pulled down this way.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> That's a definite traffic stop in Florida anything over your tags getting you pulled down this way.


It's an aerosol spray. Literally nothing to see with the naked eye.


----------



## Kevin Booker (May 25, 2016)

bababouy said:


> Out of all the government agencies that we deal with, Sunpass has to be the easiest. Just call them and they usually fix the issue. Their customer service has always been good to me. I was driving from Tavernier to Boca Raton for work over a two year period. Some times in my truck, some times in another vehicle with no sunpass. They would send me a toll by tag letter, which was quite a bit more than if I used my Sunpass. I would call them and have them add the charges to my Sunpass account minus the extra charges, and it wasn't an issue.


Updated trailer tag and it fixed it so far. Dropped the cost and I believe updated the roads invoice too


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

When cop with a mobile tag reader installed on his vehicle scans it and it won't read, things will get bad.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Alot of people in south florida use those tag covers. i just have my trailer plate at a good angle facing down and get charged about half the time. Rickenbacker toll is outrageous.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm telling y'all. Use the spray, not the tag cover. You can hold the tag in your hand and not tell it's got anything on it. But it won't photo or scan worth a damn.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Kevin Booker said:


> Updated trailer tag and it fixed it so far. Dropped the cost and I believe updated the roads invoice too


Nice... Good to hear that they settled it for you. I've had to deal with them quite a bit since they started SunPass. We have quite a few company trucks on the road, all over Florida. I'm not sure about now, but the phone number 800-sun-pass used to go to a phone sex line.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

I had the same problem when I went to the keys for lobster season this year. Previously I never had an issue but about a month later I got the bills in the mail for only the trailer going through (I have a SunPass on my truck) guess I’ll have to link my trailer now too


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

This same thing has just started happening to me too. Never had an issue with any of my trailers and now I'm getting bills in the mail as well. WTH


----------



## Kevin Booker (May 25, 2016)

When you link it they will give you the discount that you get with your Sunpass


----------

